# first and second diamond wrap



## Lingfisher613 (Nov 12, 2013)

decided to begin rod building and i watched 1 video on youtube and decided to attempt a diamond wrap. the green and orange wrap is my first one and the black pink and white is my 2nd diamond wrap. What do yall think? I know the first one is way off but i never measured anything like i did on the 2nd one


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Keep at it! Looking good.


----------



## cbarnes91 (Sep 7, 2010)

Looks great


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

You're heart is in the right place, but you really need some help in laying out wraps. If you can handle book info and put it to use, this is a great place to start:http://www.mudhole.com/Rod-Wrapping-Aides/Decorative-Wraps-by-Billy-Vivona?search=Shop+Our+Catalog. You're diamonds look OK, I don't see any gaps where they shouldn't be, the diamonds seem to be packed nicely. Keep after it.


----------

